# Cold Hardy??



## Dolly1218 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello everyone! Im a new member on BYH but have been on BYC for awhile. I love the advice everyone gives me on my birds on BYC and Im assuming people on BYH can be just as helpful.. Well ok, I will be moving to Maine soon, Im currently in Colorado, and Im trying to start a little hobby farm for myself not really for selling anything at this time anyway! I am looking for a very cold hardy breed of pig. I also need a more friendly breed as I have young children that will most certainly want to be around them. I will be using the pigs for grazing on my land and eating leftovers, I will probably only get 2 to start and see how it goes.. Anyone have any suggestions on a very cold hardy, friendly breed of pig? Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Feb 1, 2012)

Most heritage pigs do really well in all climates. For example, Large Blacks are raised from Alaska to Florida! We have personally raised them in Montana (now in Missouri) & they survived temps of -40F! They do NOT need a heated barn - they enjoy coming out in the sunshine in all weathers but obviously need shelter & I would advise not farrowing in the coldest months of the year if you can help it. Large Blacks are also very docile - we have young kids who are always out with the pigs. They taste good too 

Heritage Breeds are rare & breeders often have waiting lists so my advice would be to start contacting breeders now so that you can be sure to have some ready for when you move. (there are Large Black breeders in ME & if you are interested PM me & I will find some breeders for you in that area.) Do your research - check out the breeders - make sure they are really saying what they say they are selling. No matter what breed you buy it is very important to purchase stock from a farm that is raising them as you want to raise them. Ask lots of questions, if you don't get answers, find another breeder.

If you are new to pigs you may want to start with a heritage cross which will be cheaper & will let you get a feel on whether you like raising pigs. OR you may want to purchase a feeder of two different breeds & once you have raised them then pick your favorite breed to start breeding yourself.


----------



## Dolly1218 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you so much! Thats a wonderful idea. I will look into Large Blacks. I would love to take you up on your offer as soon as I do some research on the breed. I dont mind the price, for now at least lol. How much do they usually cost, from good breeders?


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 3, 2012)

I am just now getting into American Guinea Hogs, they are supposed to be very quite weather resistant.  Much smaller type of hog, completely different from a Large Black type, but still a hardy heritage breed that does well on pasture.  

I decided to go with the AGH because I don't really have the space, desire, or need to deal with a very large breed.  We plan to butcher ourselves, so the smaller carcass will be more manageable.  Full grown, you are looking at a 150-200lb hog.  More information here if you are interested  http://guineahogs.org/?page_id=98

If I were looking for more meat to sell or for a hog that grew better to take into butcher (it is a flat rate at the places around here, so costs the same if you take in a 150lbs pig or a 80lb pig), I would have looked into the larger heritage breeds such as the Large Black, Tamworth or Old Spot.  There are sooo many breeds out there.  You just have to look around and see what will suit your needs, what you like, what is available to you and what you can afford.  There are probably more than one breed that will fit your needs, at that point you take into account personal preference.  KuneKunes and Potbellies also fit the description for what I was looking for in a breed of hog.  I chose the AGH in the end because I liked the way they looked better, I liked that they were all one color and registered stock was readily available to me.


----------



## Dolly1218 (Feb 5, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> I am just now getting into American Guinea Hogs, they are supposed to be very quite weather resistant.  Much smaller type of hog, completely different from a Large Black type, but still a hardy heritage breed that does well on pasture.
> 
> I decided to go with the AGH because I don't really have the space, desire, or need to deal with a very large breed.  We plan to butcher ourselves, so the smaller carcass will be more manageable.  Full grown, you are looking at a 150-200lb hog.  More information here if you are interested  http://guineahogs.org/?page_id=98
> 
> If I were looking for more meat to sell or for a hog that grew better to take into butcher (it is a flat rate at the places around here, so costs the same if you take in a 150lbs pig or a 80lb pig), I would have looked into the larger heritage breeds such as the Large Black, Tamworth or Old Spot.  There are sooo many breeds out there.  You just have to look around and see what will suit your needs, what you like, what is available to you and what you can afford.  There are probably more than one breed that will fit your needs, at that point you take into account personal preference.  KuneKunes and Potbellies also fit the description for what I was looking for in a breed of hog.  I chose the AGH in the end because I liked the way they looked better, I liked that they were all one color and registered stock was readily available to me.


Ok thank you. I will look into them as well!


----------



## BaconAndEggs (Feb 6, 2012)

remember if you buy pigs near where you intend to raise them they will be pretty well aclimated to the local weather.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 6, 2012)

BaconAndEggs said:
			
		

> remember if you buy pigs near where you intend to raise them they will be pretty well aclimated to the local weather.


Good point and   I somehow missed your introduction post - not sure how with a name like that


----------



## enggass (Feb 7, 2012)

I too am in Maine and will hopefully be getting some Guinea Hogs myself at the end of the summer. Same story, hobby farmer that had been into chickens for a while and am ready to branch out. Being a first time hog owner I plan on taking the advice that many have given - that being to raise a couple of meaties first, then if I like the 'Hog World' I plan to get a couple of breeders. Same as you, I too have young kids and Guinea Hogs seem to be the perfect breed due to Size and Docile Temperament. One person mentioned that where they are it is the same cost for butchering any size hog - here in Maine my research has shown that most Butchers charge around .50/lb to cut and wrap. Plus an additional slaughter fee of +/- $40.
Where in maine are you going to be? Welcome.

Steve


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Feb 9, 2012)

> How much do they usually cost, from good breeders?


Registered Large Blacks range from $300 to $600 depending on the line etc. 

Liz


----------



## Dolly1218 (Feb 13, 2012)

enggass said:
			
		

> I too am in Maine and will hopefully be getting some Guinea Hogs myself at the end of the summer. Same story, hobby farmer that had been into chickens for a while and am ready to branch out. Being a first time hog owner I plan on taking the advice that many have given - that being to raise a couple of meaties first, then if I like the 'Hog World' I plan to get a couple of breeders. Same as you, I too have young kids and Guinea Hogs seem to be the perfect breed due to Size and Docile Temperament. One person mentioned that where they are it is the same cost for butchering any size hog - here in Maine my research has shown that most Butchers charge around .50/lb to cut and wrap. Plus an additional slaughter fee of +/- $40.
> Where in maine are you going to be? Welcome.
> 
> Steve


Crystal, Maine. This may be a stupid question, but how do you find butchers that take the whole animal?


----------



## enggass (Feb 13, 2012)

I just called a few places:
Curtis Custom Meats in Warren: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Curtis-Custom-Meats/134398866612298
Weston's Meat Cutting in Gardiner: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Westons-Meat-Cutting/160042369329?sk=info
Bisson Meat Market in Topsham: https://www.facebook.com/pages/L-P-Bisson-and-Sons-Meat-Market-Farm/105990019346?sk=wall

These may be a bit far from you but I'm sure there must be some up your way...
Steve


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Feb 13, 2012)

How & where you get your meat processed depends on how you sell it & also on State Laws which you will need to research. If you sell your meat by the whole or half for the buyers to pick up then usually it can be taken to any processor. If you are selling by the piece - chops, bacon etc then most times it has to go to a USDA inspected facility of which there are fewer around. 

Liz


----------



## Dolly1218 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh ok thank you all!


----------



## Hillsvale (Feb 13, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> BaconAndEggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed and agreed... I have both tam and berks, very sweet and mostly gentle but I wouldn't put children in with them... but yummy!

Good luck, love my pigs


----------

